# What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new home



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

Ever been in a position that leaves wondering whether to scream or cry. Ok, here's the deal. I have a friend, who for the most part, is one of the sweetest people I know, I'll call her Betty. Betty has a Rottie puppy, now 8 months old, that she bought at 8wks. of age, even though I tried at that time to talk her out of it.
Betty has 3 other dogs, of the small lap variety. Betty has a job that requires she work 12 hour days, 5 days a week, so she really has no time for any of her dogs. The Rottie has been crated or chained outside on a runner for the past 5 months. She has had no socialization whatsoever with other dogs or people. Betty lived alone in a very rural area and I am the only human other than Betty that has had in contact with this dog.

It doesn't take a whole lot of imagination to figure out this dogs' mental state. She's very aggressive with strangers, has had no obedience training and is only semi-housebroke. Betty finally figured out she's bitten off more than she can chew. She tried placing the dog thru Craigslist and the dog, of course, growled and barked at the two potential adopters. Betty called me to get her contact info for Rottie rescue. I advised her that rescues would not deal with a dog with temperament issues.

Now, Betty's only options are having the dog rehabbed by a pro, or having her euthanized. I've been having health problems lately and I'm just not up to dealing with this dog right now. Since Betty "Can't bear" to euthanize her, she's planning on taking her to AC. We have a high kill shelter with little tolerance for Rotts and Pits. Sigh, I tried so hard to educate Betty before she got the dog. Betty's upset that I'm not being sympathetic, GRRRRRRR!!!! I hate to see this dog put down. She's cute as heck , out of German working lines, and I think with an experienced owner she'd be fine. 

Any ideas that might save this dog would be appreciated. I got the dog started on clicker training last night and explained NILF to Betty, recommended she buy a muzzle and at least attempt to socialize her.

Sigh.

Susan D
Grace, GSD


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah <sigh>. poor dog, no sympathy for Betty here. And there is not much you can do except take the dog yourself unless you could convince a rescue the dog is worth looking at. 

I doubt the dog is aggressive, just does not know better. I think if the temperament is basically sound she will bounce back in the right home.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

By chance will the breeder take her back? Maybe they can work with her and then rehome her?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

How terrible for the dog! 

If there is a reputable rottie rescue in your area I would contact them. They will know the difference between temperament issues and training/socialization issues. Perhaps at the very least they can recommend a trainer to work with Betty and the dog and at best they might be able to take the dog into rescue.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

Where is the dog located? I agree with Ruth, a rottie rescue can do a temperament assessment and may in fact have a foster home prepared to work with a young dog. Unfortnately, rotties are now one of the popular breeds, which means there are many of them being dumped in shelters.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

The poor girl is 8 months old. I think you need to make some more calls to rescues to help her out - not an all breed rescue, a rottie rescue. Poor thing, she needs someone's help.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

Is there a Dogs Deserve Better Rep in your area? Maybe they could help you with this pup. They specialize with dogs left to live a life on a chain.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomBy chance will the breeder take her back? Maybe they can work with her and then rehome her?


If only. BYB selling puppies in Walmart parking lot. Can't get her I the phone. I believe breeder was military spouse and they've moved on.


Susan D
Grace GSD


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHow terrible for the dog!
> 
> If there is a reputable rottie rescue in your area I would contact them. They will know the difference between temperament issues and training/socialization issues. Perhaps at the very least they can recommend a trainer to work with Betty and the dog and at best they might be able to take the dog into rescue.


I absolutely believe this dog has a sound temperament, just totally lacking in training and socialization. I've only been able to locate 2 Rottie rescues in Texas and have no response from either one. I'll help Betty as much as I can but she is just not, not, not a good dog person. She thinks dogs learn thru osmosis or something. She's not assertive and not consistent. I had a pit bull owner that was gonna take her and Bettty didn't like him and wouldn't let him have her, GRRRRRRRRRR!!!

Susan D
Grace GSD who does not need another dominant girl in her house.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

DDB reps in Texas;
Texas
Aransas Pass, TX
Charlotte Wall 361-758-0320 
e-mail [email protected]

Arlington, TX
Nili 682.554.0408 
e-mail [email protected]
Corpus Christi , TX
Jennifer Lutz 361.462.7911 
e-mail [email protected]

San Antonio, Texas 
Adam N 210.542.4908 
e-mail [email protected] 

Sinton, Texas 
Elizabeth Craver 361.437.9690 
e-mail [email protected] 

Texarkana, Texas 
Diana Logan 903-277-3389
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

Also posting a link to SSRR:
http://www.ssrr.org/


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

Some good resources listed above. Please do not rule out rescue as rescues are unfortunately accustomed to dealing with dogs like this. Contact the rottie rescues and the DDB reps and see what they say.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

Dove - I have contact info for SSRR reps. If you can pm me details about the pup's location and potentially contact info for the owner, I can pass that along.

Thanks


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

Here are some pics of the Rottie in question. Her name is Kaya (sp?)



























BTW the location for this dog is Central Texas near Killeen. We're 180 miles S of Dallas, 60 miles north of Austin and 280 miles from Houston. I have owner's permission to provide her phone number to rescue folk via PM, so let me know.

Susan D
Grace GSD


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*



> Originally Posted By: ddAlso posting a link to SSRR:
> http://www.ssrr.org/


This is one of the groups that I emailed previously. I have asked Betty to complete their surrender application, she is at work now but will send it in the AM.

Thanks y'all, I wsh I could take this dog myself for retraining, just can't at present. I've been in the hospital twice in the last month and am just not up to it at the moment. Betty has limited funds so getting outside training doesn't seem to be an option at this point.

Sigh. BTW it only took me about 20 minutes to get Kaya to accept me, so there's hope she'll be fine in the right hands.

Susan D..
Grace, GSD


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

well i'm not a rottie person but this girl has beautiful eyes. dear soul. no patience for the betty's of the world here tonight. wishing you great luck in finding something for this girl.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

Please keep us posted. She is a lovely puppy and deserves to be loved and cared for.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

I only know of at Rottweiler Rescue here in Chicago (http://www.thorr.org/), so that might not be much help. She is just a baby, I hope she gets a chance. Best of Luck.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What would you do? re: Rottie in need of new*

any news?


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: What would you do? Update on Kaya*

Hi Y'all

I love having good news to share. Here's the latest on Kaya. As I had mentioned in my previous post "Betty" lived in a very rural area and this contributed greatly to Kaya's lack of socialization.

Betty has moved into the same apartments that I live in and she is no longer able to put Kaya on a tie out. Yay!! Now the really good stuff. I have been doing daily training sessions with Kaya, just basic start on clicker, sits and downs. I've also brought some of my dog smart buddies over and guess what, Kaya has discovered that people are really cool. We're not rushing her, letting her do the sniff, you don't smell like a threat AND you have COOKIES!!! Yipee. This dog was just dying for attention and she absolutely revels in it. GOOD GOOD Kaya. As soon as the weather clears a little, it's been really cold and wet here, we're going to the park.

Betty is willing to surrender her to SSSR, but I'd really like to spend more time on her socialization with people and dogs. Kaya lives with two itty bitty dogs and pretty much ignores them. She's walking pretty well on a leash, but I definately think things are looking much brighter for her. Getting off the chain helped alot.

Thank you all so much for your support. I was so stressed over this dog. Feeling better every day.

Susan D
Grace, GSD


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: What would you do? Update on Kaya*

That's wonderful news. I hope you will update us on Kaya's future as things develop. And thank you for taking the time to work with her.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

*Kaya-the rest of the story*



dd said:


> That's wonderful news. I hope you will update us on Kaya's future as things develop. And thank you for taking the time to work with her.


It just gets better and better. Kaya went to her new forever home yesterday. YAY!!!! Her new owner is an obedience trainer who helps local shelters with rehabbing "problem" dogs. Fortunately her hubby has been wanting a Rottie for a while and they were put in touch with me.

They came yesterday and met and fell in love with Kaya. Talked with new owners this AM and Kaya's new best good friend is a female Pitt named Jasmine. To quote her new owner "they play together like they were littermates." Owner says Kaya seems much more sure of herself since she and Jazz have become fast friends. They are tickled with how bright and cute Kaya is. They live nearby and I also have a new training buddy. Yeehaw! + I can visit with Kaya and keep up with her progress. God was smiling on this adoption. I couldn't have wished for a better situation for this dog than where she ended up. I just hope we can do as well for the GSDs in need of homes.

I've been promised some pics of Kaya in her new home with her new family and will post them as soon as I get them. Again, thanks to everyone here for your help and good thoughts. I'm so glad to have such good news to share.

Susan and Grace, GSD


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

that's great news! Have a wonderful life, Kaya


----------

